# Laptop Tools



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

I carry a laptop and I've got this chord progression in my head. I've got to get this thing down into my USB stick. I'm on the train to Wilmington, with plenty of battery left and an hour of time.onder:

Not banning a DAW, but are there other programs that make it super easy to accomplish this? Add a drum beat and keys for melody. Maybe some strings and perc's!

Something like 'Band in a Box" or "Fruity Loops" or ..... your turn! Whatdaya use?


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmm. I've used Audacity, which is a very simple, free audio editing program. However, it does not come with instruments, to my knowledge. Don't know if that will help.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I was thinking more of .... like... "garage band" or something I could input musical notes.

Anybody else out there... care to comment.... maybe something you've read???

Pep


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Reason


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd go with Reason too


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

I too would suggest Reason. Propellerhead makes some great software. They're ReCycle program is nice too. Assists in making different grooves and loops, although I think Reason is a bit more detailed and offers more features.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Reason 5 is gonna be awesome


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> Reason 5 is gonna be awesome


Definitely! Looks like the sound bank alone is going to be rather extensive! I heard a rumor that they're taking Beta testers for Reason 5. :T


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

They traditionally allow registered users of previous versions of Reason to sign up as beta-testers - I've never gone for it, but I like the idea


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just downloaded the Reason 4 demo and also ReCycle.

I've always heard good things about Propeller head but never had a chance to use the software.

Anyone else have something from a competitor?

Pep


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I use Logic... and have done scratch tracks in an airplane with it... it has a load of loops, various instruments and you can input notes with your laptop keyboard. You can also do notation input or step input.

Never used reason, so I don't know how it stands in comparison.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Chonc! Is there an equivalent (in your opinion) on the Win7/PC side?

Logic is good!

Pep


----------

